# My Christmas Stash Cosmetics



## sweetsumigirl (Mar 20, 2008)

This is not my complete collection but here are pictures of the stash that I got during christmas...


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 20, 2008)

nooo I can´t see the pictures :/


----------

